# Introducing myself! *



## kezpip (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi everyone!

My name's Kez. I'm 28 and live in Hampshire. I'm married to Shane- we've been married for 8 years tomorrow. I'm going to my first fertility clinic appointment on Monday the 18th. 

We've been trying for a baby for seven years in January and I've never fallen pregnant. I had Crohn's disease of the colon which can reduce your fertility and have had two bowel operations, both of which being in the pelvic area can mean that adhesions can cause problems. I'd always assumed that having the Crohn's was the problem as I'd spent most of the 7 years that we were trying quite ill and underweight. So, since being in disease remission, I wondered why nothing was happened then either! 

I went for blood tests to monitor my hormonal levels on certain days of my cycle, and these came back normal. Shane then went for sperm tests and the results on two occasions showed that he only had two motile sperms in the whole sample. Based on this, my GP has referred us on to the fertility clinic and we're seeing the consultant next Monday. The GP says that ICSI might be a route for us to take given our histories. 

So, I expect you'll be hearing more from us soon! 
It's nice to meet everyone. 

Kez
xxx


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi Kez 

Welcome to FF  I also have my 1st appt at Fertility clinic on Monday 18th! We have been told by our GP we will need ICSI.

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck, we will have to compare notes after our appts 

Linda x    

Happy Anniversary for tomorrow


----------



## kezpip (Dec 11, 2006)

Good luck to you too! Hope the appointment goes well.


----------



## Elodie (Nov 28, 2006)

Dear Kez

Welcome to FF  

Best of luck with your appointment on the 18th.  

Sending you lots of  .

Elodie
x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi kez and welcome to the site 

Sorry to hear of your medical problems and with trying to concieve. Good luck for your appointment on monday and keep us informed of what happens.

Where are u being seen at as i work in Hampshire area?

Kate xx​


----------



## kezpip (Dec 11, 2006)

Kamac80 said:


> Hi kez and welcome to the site
> 
> Sorry to hear of your medical problems and with trying to concieve. Good luck for your appointment on monday and keep us informed of what happens.
> 
> ...


NHHT in Basingstoke (where you work I believe as I saw an earlier post to another Basingstoke patient!). I'll be seeing Mr O'Sullivan.

I don't think they do the treatment there though- Shane was told it'd likely be Southampton when he had to go to give his samples.

Kez


----------



## ~Janey~ (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi Kez,

Welcome to the site. This place is a godsend and some wonderful people will help you along the way.

good luck with your appointment     

we start our second icsi in March 

Jane


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi Kez
Nice to meet you, hope you find lots of help and support on FF, it's a wonderful site!
Good luck with your appointment for the icsi. You will find lots of nice people to talk to in the same position.
sending you love and  
pobby xx


----------



## kamri (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi Kez, welcome to the site and Happy Anniversary to you hun! 

You'll find lots of support here, hope your appt turns out well, best of luck to you! kamri xx


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Hello there Kez - welcome to this site .

I too have Crohns Disease & know how nasty it can really be .

I have had many tummy ops - lost count now lol , prob had about 5 major ops which resulted in my whole Colon being removed & a permanent Ileostomy being fashioned.

I found out about 2 years ago that due to all the ops & adhesions that I had become infertile - I wasn't told about the risk before all the ops tho, but all but 2 were emergency ones .......... I also had a cyst on one of my ovaries, so that might have contributed to my infertility too ??

If you ever need to talk to someone who understands about Crohns Disease, just send me a PM .

Hope your first cycle goes well - you will find sooooooooo much support here on this great site .

Happy anniversary for today .*_


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hiya kez 

Yes u are correct i work at the North Hampshire hospital!

Good luck with everything

Kate xx​


----------



## kezpip (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks all for the welcome! 

*Blue Lobster Keeper*- I too have an ileostomy. My completion proctectomy was only done on 13th October, so I doubt very much they will proceed just yet given the recent op. But at least the ball is rolling... or in Shane's case, the balls are rolling LOL


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

kezpip
Firstly may I just say 
WELCOME TO FERTILITY FRIENDS
I am so sorry you have been through the mill so heres a cuddle  (hope it helps)! 
I am sure now you have found us, that like me you will never leave, the ladies and gents on here are full of support and information and are always at hand to offer a kind words of encouragment just when you need it.
I am from Dorset, where in Hamphire are you?, are you going to the wessex clinic? 
Here are some links just to get you started!

ICSI LADIES
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=31.0
MALE FACTOR
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=35.0
ABBREVIATIONS AND WORDING
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/index.php?option=com_glossary&Itemid=120
INBETWEEN TREAMTENT BOARDS
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=47.0
COMPLIMENTARY THEREPIES BOARD (SOMETHING TO THINK ABOUT)  
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0
OUR FAB CHATROOM 
*******************************************************
I hope these help you find your way around, I am sorry I cant advise you on your situation however we are all here whenever you just need 'a chat', just shout and I will try my best to help you.
Love and Christmas Wishes
XX MrsHope XX
​


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi Kezpip, have sent you a PM

Linda xx


----------



## kezpip (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi all,

Just a quick update. There was some good news and some bad news. I saw my consultant's registrar today for my first appointment. 

Firstly, the good news was that my hormones were all in normal range except the FSH (?) which was a bit high- not worryingly- which he thinks is because I took the test a little too late into my cycle. I'm to go back for another test next time on days 2-3. He doesn't think that the scarring from my surgeries is going to cause a problem because we're looking at the ICSI route where the fallopian tubes (and any scarring) would effectively be bypassed. I had a cervical biopsy taken and an internal exam which looked fine. Shane has had blood tests taken for hormones today and a chromosome blood test done. Something to do with the Y chromosone. 

On the bad news front, we don't qualify for free IVF until I turn 35 (which I was prepared for as I'd read it in another post from a Hampshire couple) so we're going to have pay from the onset. Depending on the results of future tests, I'm not too worried about the finances. If we cannot raise the money, I certainly would consider an egg-share scheme that I saw on the Prof Winston programme as that would help someone else out at the same time as us, with both couples benefitting. Of course, that will be something to consider later on down the line and would need a good chat with the hubby as to how he felt about that. 

All in all, it was a good appointment. The registrar took lots of time with us (we were in there for over 40 minutes), explained things really well, gave us some web addresses on where to look online for information and answered all our questions. 

I'm relieved this first step is out of the way and surprisingly not too upset about the financial side of things as at least I can begin to make a savings plan now. 

Kez


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi kez thanks for updating us 

Thats great news about your hormones and having some more tests done.

But like u me and my hubby do not get a free IVF cycle on the NHS till we are 36 yrs old and well dont think we can wait 10 years! We have been referred to the John Radcliffe now but will have to pay for this. I have been advised by a friend to nag my local GP to possibly pay for the drugs side of it so it might be worth looking into that.

Kez if u are trying to concieve naturally in the meantime why not come and join myself and loads of other lovely girls on the 2ww natural thread............http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=76718.315

Kate xx​


----------



## One Capetonian (Dec 8, 2006)

Kez

Glad the appointment went well.  Sorry about the cost issue but good luck with the savings!

Seen lots of adverts for Lister and egg sharing so may be worth contacting them.
 
Sending you lots of good wishes for the festive season.


----------

